# (K)ubuntu 9.04: adhoc Verbindung



## seiLaut (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir auf mein Laptop Kubuntu 9.04 installiert. Wenn ich mich mit einem Router verbinde, auf dem DHCP läuft, bekomme ich eine Verbindung, die IP und alles läuft wunderbar.
Will ich mich mit einem adhoc W-Lan, was von einem anderem Laptop erstellt wurde, verbinden, bekomme ich keine Verbindung.
Er versucht es, aber scheitert dann.

Als Software setzte ich WICD ein, installiert per Paketmanager.

Weiß jemand, ob es was zu beachten gibt oder woran es hängen könnte?


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe es offenbar geschafft – zumindest sagt mein Network-Manager das. Aber Verbindung habe ich auch nicht. Ich hatte das einige Probleme mit dem Passphrase-Abgleich, ansonsten sah es ganz OK aus. Problematisch könnte auch sein, dass Windows für IP-Adressen-Vergabe ohne DHCP „NetBIOS” verwendet, Linux und MacOS (und eigentlich alles andere) dagegen „Avahi” bzw. „Zeroconf”. Es gibt aber auch Avahi für Windows, soweit ich weiß.
Allerdings habe ich es in meiner reinen Linux-Umgebung auch nicht geschafft (grade ein paar Minuten ausprobiert).

Du könntest das Problem umgehen, indem du einfach ein Wlan im Infrastruktur-Modus (mit DHCP) startest. Dann müssten die Rechner ohne Probleme wie mit einem Router verbinden können. Allerdings läuft das Wlan dann nur bis der Ersteller vom Netz geht. So mache ich das eigentlich sonst auch. Dafür muss dann halt auf einem Laptop DHCP laufen oder du verteilst manuell IP-Adressen – aber das ist ja nun wirklich kein Ding.


----------

